# Synapse size



## rich24 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm 6'2'' with a 93 cm inseam.
Should I go with a 58 or the 61 cms.
One bike shop recomend 58 and the other the 61 cms.

Thanks


----------



## blue575 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm 6'2, wear a 32 inseam jeans, on the hips.

I just bought a 58, fits perfect, all stock, I measure 110mm of carbon wrap from the seat post.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I think you meant 58cm, which equals 22.8 inches. Otherwise, at 58 inches, that is one huge bike. Enjoy your Synapse. It is a very nice bike.


----------



## blue575 (Apr 26, 2009)

"I think you meant 58cm, which equals 22.8 inches. Otherwise, at 58 inches, that is one huge bike. Enjoy your Synapse. It is a very nice bike."

Yeah, 58 cm - fixed. That would be one huge bike!


----------



## rich24 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks,

What do you mean by 110mm of carbon wrap from the seat post.


----------



## blue575 (Apr 26, 2009)

hope this makes sense...
_ and X = seat
C = carbon wrap
F = Frame

________
XXXX
XX
C
C
C
C
F
FFFFFFFFFF


----------



## murjose (May 31, 2009)

*Same issue Synapse Sizing question*

I'm having the same issue. I'm moving from Mtn biking to road biking. I'm looking at a Synapse 5. One shop had a size 58cm in and said that thats the size I should be on. Another shop had a 58cm in and said I would need a 61cm. I'm about 6'2 190lbs with a 34" inseam. Am I just in an in between stage or something? I typically ride an XL Cannondale mtn bike, but am new to road and stressing the size issues. I tested a 58cm Synapse and it felt ok, but I haven't tested a 61cm yet. coming from a mtn bike I feel that anything will feel great.

Also, while I'm posting. I typically do 3 40 mile rides a week on my mtn bike. Am I really going to notice a substantial performance gain by going to a road bike. I have some urban tires on my mtn bike, but they are still 26 X 2,1.


----------



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey murjose, I hope you don't mind me sharing your post. I am in exactly the same situation as you. I have been hurling my 38lb Nicolai FR bike around for a couple of years now and although I love it, I also want to get into the road scene.
Like you I am unsure of sizing. Short of trying one at this stage, I am too curious what frame will fit best with me at 6ft3.5, 34" inseam at 235lb. I am looking at the either the Synapse or Six Carbon.


----------



## murjose (May 31, 2009)

No worries. I'll let you know what I find out because I said screw it and just bought a size 61 in the Synapse. I've only tried the 58. I'm pretty sure the 61 would work for you. You are taller than me and I felt a little big on a 58. I also hate to say it, but the best way is to just go into the shop and try different sizes. However, nobody ever seems to have the various sizes in different models. I even tried a 58 CAAD9. I'm pretty OCD about the entire thing so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate it. Can I ask what model Synapse you have bought? I will not be buying my for another few weeks - enough time to try both and work out which suits me better. I do agree with you on the 61 - I think it wil be the best size for me, at least you can change the stems and seat postiton to get the cockpit as near perfect as possible. I look forward to hearing how you get on and of course see some pictures of the new ride?


----------



## murjose (May 31, 2009)

I ended up with the Synapse 5 Alloy in a 61cm. I have very long legs and I still had to raise the seat a bit. Went with an 88mm stem and I'm good to go. I've only put about 25 miles on it since picking it up last night and I love it. I've never been on a carbon so I can't tell you if I notice any type of difference, but the bike is a dream to ride. Especially after riding a Cdale Jekyll 500 mtn bike for the last 8 yrs. Apparently I was wasting a crapload of energy on that thing, now I go. Synapse is a great bike so far.


----------



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

Any pictures?


----------



## murjose (May 31, 2009)

Here ya go.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I was looking at the Synapse. I am 6'2" and have 93.5cm inseam. I have long legs and short torso which means I have issues with saddle to handlebar drop. If I pick the correct top tube(i.e. 58), I would have a big saddle to handlebar drop. If I choose the larger frame, I have to use a 80/90mm stem in order to have a better saddle to handlebar drop. 

The Synapse in the 58 & 61 sizes are different than most other brands. Regarding the C'dale Synapse, I would be better off choosing the smaller 58 because difference in steerer tube length is only 7mm. The 58 Synapse has a 58 top tube and a 290mm steerer tube. The 61 Synapse has a 60 top tube and a 297mm steerer tube. 

With the 58 Synapse, I can use a 6+ rise stem and easily meet my saddle to handlebar optimum drop w/o reverting a really short stem(80mm) or one with a steep angle.


----------



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

murjose said:


> Here ya go.


Very nice!


----------



## murjose (May 31, 2009)

See, its all so confusing, especially for me being new to road cycling. Is it even necessary to have all these jack'd up sizes and measurements? I mean, I went to 2 different shops that sized me on 2 different sizes. For us 6' + guys it seems that we are always in between and then its based on personal preference. So my question is: What the hell does that mean?

I'm comfy on my new Synapse at 61cm, but I'd probably be comfy on the 58 as well. Is there any advantages or disadvantages of using a size either too small or too big? I can ride a size 50 if you give me a long enough seat post and a 1ft stem.

The shop I purchased the bike from says I can get a "Professional Fitting" for $75 where they measure everything on me to determine proper adjustments. Anyone know if this is worth the money?


----------



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey murjose, I spoke to a dealer here in the UK who gave me two answers. For racing, it is prefered to go one size smaller - Why? Well my educated guess would be for manouvreability as in MTB - please correct me if I am wrong.
For normal riding, long distances etc, they reccommend the larger size - Why? I haven't a clue. As you say murjose, it's a minefield and like you coming from MTB, all very confusing. I am going to try the Snapse and Six in different sizes and see what I come up with. I think personally, I will go for the 61 at 6ft 3.5 and use the stem and seatpost to fine tune the fit.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

In general, smaller size is a bit lighter and easier to position bars lower for more saddle to bar drop which may be of value to a racer. Larger size is easier to position the bars higher for less saddle to bar drop which may be more comfortable for the casual and long distance rider.

But with the numbers for head tube lengths quoted by acckids there's not much difference between the head tube lengths of the 58 and 61 Synapses, so I don't think that guideline holds much weight in dealing with the Synapse(at those sizes anyway.)

edit: Just looked at the specs on the Cannondale website. It shows a 20 mm difference in head tube length between those two sizes which might be enough to matter.


----------

